# Lambageddon fast approaching.



## moikel (Aug 3, 2016)

Picking up a side of lamb on saturday morning to do in my wood fired oven for about 12.

I will get it cut on the band saw to break all the bones but leave it all hanging together.

Its my one of oldest friends birthdays & he is visiting from Europe . When I visit him in Abruzzo all the locals are doing traditional lamb outdoor style events at Easter because its very well regarded sheep country.

I cooked there one Easter ,tough crowd.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. I will be cooking there Easter 2017 we are going for a month.

Here it will be my version of cucina del montagne ,mountain kitchen .

Wet rub of lemon,EVO,white wine ,garlic, chilli flakes,shed load of herbs. Rubbed all over every cut surface & the out side. Lamb will be a Dorper x ,small is 13kg but they have them as big as 22kg .I like them that big partly for nostalgia because thats the way my Dad liked his ,more fat ,more flavour.

I will do some of my North African chicken pieces, roast potatoes. 

If I can work out how to rig a decent rack inside I might do some Octopus in a Turkish style which I have lifted from my friends at Pazar.


----------



## moikel (Aug 3, 2016)

http://www.pazar.com.au


----------



## moikel (Aug 3, 2016)

IMG_0148.jpg



__ moikel
__ Aug 3, 2016






Giving the old girl a good clean today. Damn dogs chewed my right handed leather welders glove I will have to get one to hard to move big trays around left handed.


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 4, 2016)

M, Sounds delicious  !


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 4, 2016)

Wow!

Can't wait to see this!

Al


----------



## moikel (Aug 4, 2016)

Been raining all week! Easing to showers but still in pain in the A.

Oven has a verandah roof over it & solid stash of dry wood.

I will get it up & running mid afternoon to minimise the low light impact.

I may have to hold off on the Octopus.


----------



## moikel (Aug 5, 2016)

Winter makes for plump Octopus but I may have to leave it out .Getting to the big fish market on a Saturday with the rest of the chores  a bit tricky.
There is a par boiled then char grilled style that works with the really big guys but you have to buy a whole O that may top out at 3 -4 kg .Over kill for tomorrow. 
Sauce is roasted red pepper,onions,paprika ,garlic,chilli,oregano ,in my head at least:biggrin:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 5, 2016)

Okay I am in! Bring on the Lamb and hopefully the octopie too!


----------



## moikel (Aug 5, 2016)

Just home now. Man can't walk through a shopping precinct with a side of lamb on his shoulder without people pointing at him. Damn yuppies.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Yes there is O'pus.The method is in my head ATM  but its par boiled then marinated then hit hard on hot cast iron in the wood fired oven.It then goes on a bed of fried onions in a red pepper sauce. I think
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

I will get some photos up soon just got to do the inside /outside stuff between showers.


----------



## moikel (Aug 5, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ moikel
__ Aug 5, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ moikel
__ Aug 5, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ moikel
__ Aug 5, 2016





Lamb was 15kg whole a side cost me $100. 
Wet rub then let it sit for 4 hours.
Spice mix to go on chicken,my go to North African mix.
Pretty hectic here!


----------



## moikel (Aug 6, 2016)

IMG_0222.jpg



__ moikel
__ Aug 6, 2016


















IMG_0223.jpg



__ moikel
__ Aug 6, 2016


















IMG_0226.jpg



__ moikel
__ Aug 6, 2016






OK we are moving ,got over 100c in the first 45 minutes.

Rain held off.

Got a cooking time of 2 hours + by my reckoning .


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 6, 2016)

I am in on this one, can't wait to see the finished cook!


----------



## moikel (Aug 6, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ moikel
__ Aug 6, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ moikel
__ Aug 6, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ moikel
__ Aug 6, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ moikel
__ Aug 6, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ moikel
__ Aug 6, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ moikel
__ Aug 6, 2016


----------



## moikel (Aug 6, 2016)

That's the best I can do for now,I drank too much red wine.
I will try to explain it tomorrow .


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 6, 2016)

Looking good Mick! We went to a concert last night with VIP tickets. Free food and booze I'm a bit slow this morning...


----------



## moikel (Aug 6, 2016)

Hell of a night.Lot o f empty wine bottles this morning.

My oven has 2 built in temp probes. I ran in at about 220c ,the lamb took 2 & a half hours. 

Parts of the s shoulder were a little under but not by much.Outside was crisp,meat very moist.

Octopus was  the starter I can stick the sauce recipe up if anybody wants it,I char grilled it then just mixed it in the sauce.

Got a bit hard to take photos & try & serve 12! Lamb in flat bread for lunch !


----------



## moikel (Aug 6, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ moikel
__ Aug 6, 2016


----------



## disco (Aug 11, 2016)

Great post, great cook and wonderful qview. Points!

Disco


----------

